# my mare that is sadly missed



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

awww thats so sad... she was beautiful though... how old was she?


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

(((((( HUGS)))))))

Oh that sad, what happen.. She was very pretty ....


----------



## chardonnay (Jan 20, 2007)

she was 18 but everyone that meet her would disagree 
i had a phone call one morning asking if they can have th number for the vet as chardonnay has had a fit but they didn't want me down the yard as it would upset me, i turned up at the yard being meet at the gate and told that she has gone nothing that anyone could have done, turns out she had a heart attack and not a fit.


----------



## scooter132004 (Jan 1, 2007)

awww thats sooo sad


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh no..


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

[[[[[[[[[[hugs]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## BridleBabe&lt;3 (Jan 31, 2007)

aww..she was so beautiful. i'm sorry! D: *hugs*


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

i know how you feel i lost 2 horses due to old age and 1 due to a heart attack. The first one that died was a 30 years old black Quarter/morgan mare named Beauty, she had 3 white socks and a blaze, I showed her in gaming events but she had high and low ringbone on her back anckles so every now and then they would lock up, but she was a sweet heart I had her for about 9 years. Then next one was a bay OTTB gelding named Herbie he was a sweet boy every time I whent out to the barn he would come a greet me and he whanted to be ridden all the time I had him for 4 months. The las one was my 25 year old bay Quarter horse mare she was a good horse she all did gaming but she whent down hill after Beauty died, for the logest time she would go to the corners of the pasture and look out to see if Beauty was comeing back so she lost weight like crazzy then she got a bad bloody nose and I whent out one morning with my dad and i found her dead in her stall. I have a picture of Molly but I have pictures of the other 2 but Ihave to get them off my dads pc. 









That picture is me with molly last year. I was mad becuse i did not whant a pic taken. she was starting to loose her muscle tone last year. when i first got her she had a huge rearend .


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

aww she was very cute! what breed was she??


----------

